# The market and economy



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The market and economy . Of course each persons life is in a different place when it comes to prepping for the future. In our case we moved towards less risk as we aged and retirement was near. Risk is for those with time to recover. Security is for those played that game already.
With investments placed in funds that fit our plans there is not a lot of moving around , it pretty much takes care of it's self. Just for the heck of it yesterday we looked at the earning of what is parked in low risk funds of the last year.
The main reason is again longer term planning. There will be a time we are required to start some with draws. There needs to be a plan to work from when that time comes. What is not need to live on will have to be reinvested to pass to children and grandchildren.
The main reason for this post is to high light how well even very conservative investments have done over the last 12 months . Every fund has returned far more than projected and would have been considered a fair return in any market.
Of course that will even out over the years if you go long enough. What I see now is a need to take some of that gain down the road and move it to a safer place. 
Those of you that have not started a plan I urge you to do so. What stated out over 40 years ago as a very limited amount invested in the future has allowed for a comfortable transition from working life to retirement. 
Like him or not Trump's economy is kicking Obama's legacy's ass.


----------

